# brownish discharge & NOW BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tiadinky (Feb 15, 2007)

This is my first posting as thought I coulld go though alone.I am in my 2WW and am at day 12 ET and 14 EC.  I have just started getting a brownish dishcharge .  When I go to the loo there is no blood but am not sure what is going on.  Have not had any blood so far through 2WW but have had pains and tender breasts.  I have been reading quite a lot of things and am now starting to think too much information is bad.  Not sure weather to test or not! All I want to do is cry as have been waiting so long for this even had beakdown last year through it all.

Hope to hear fom you.

Love
Tiadinky


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Tiadinky!

I am also on my first IVF cycle and noticed a slight brownish discharge yesterday (day 11) and today (day 12) but only in the morning.  As the day goes on there is nothing.  I have read many posts with people who have had this same symptom at this time anything from days 8-12 PET and still gone on to have a bfp, so don't give up yet.  

I test on saturday morning and am so hoping my embies want me to be their mummy.  I know how you are feeling though and I decided yesterday not to go into work and have the rest of the week off!

Good luck honey, I hope it is good news for you...sending some       and   

It isn't over til the pee stick says so, relax and spoil yourself in the meantime - chocolate tends to help! 
Love Moshy x x x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

I just wanted to say "don't give up hope".  I had a small amount of brown discharge on day 7 and 9 of my 2ww and went on to get a BPF.  I also cried when I was doing my test as I was convenienced it hadn't work.  I really really hope that it's good news for you both.

Sending you loads of baby dust  
xx


----------



## tiadinky (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks girls

That really useful.  Spoke to clinic and they said it could be old blood.  It seems to be the same it mostly in the morning and now it seems to be better. Am so tempted to test tomorrow but not sure if to or not!  All I keep thinking is if it were the AF coming it would be on the tissue when I wipe but its not. Feeling a bit better now but could not stop crying this morning.

Good luck to you all 
Tiadinky


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tiadinky, the 2ww is such a rollercoaster of emotions and it certainly gets harder the closer you get to testing.

Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better this afternoon though.  

Take care and I really hope that your dream comes true.


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hi, i feel for you all.... i am in the same boat and its so bloody hard!!!! have my blood test in the morning but had slight brown discharge today and that horrible nervy feeling everytime i go the loo is killing me....  so decided in my infinite wisdom just do not go to the loo...have just sat in my cousins house for the last six hours bloody bursting...came home to be by myself when i visited the lavvy...just want to go to sleep til tomorrow( fat bloody chance of that !!! )

Chin up we can all make it thru, all be it thru gritted teeth !


----------



## tiadinky (Feb 15, 2007)

thank for that hope all goes well tomorrow .  I wont say it as don't wont to jinx you.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
I just want to let u know that i had brown discharge on day 8 of the 2ww which was for 2 days and now iam bleeding and have been bleeding since. Soz if its not want u want to hear but i have gone thru everything on here to find info and brown discharge and bleeding in the 2 week wait and there is many positive stories of poeple who have had bleeding/brown discharge so there is still hope.
Iam testing 2mor and i really hope i can come bak on and say i had a bfp but iam not holdong my breath on that one as iam feeling very neg about things at the mo.
Good luck and sorry if i wasn't much help.
Jenna xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi girls,

I had brown discharge on day 16 so two days after i tested and got a BFP and i had it for about a week and really thought something was wrong.  Im happy to say its stopped now and my HCG levels are 9000 so it goes to show that brown discharge does not mean anything.  Plus its old blood not current blood and it can be implantation bleeding.

Goodluck girls. xxxxxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiadinky (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your messages over last few days it really helped.  But have just done test, I know 12 hours early and guess what it was      . I really cant believe it.  We have been waiting nearly 7 years for this and it has finally happened.  Will do another one in the morning but don't think it will change.

Good luck to you all, will let you know about tomorrow!


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

hiya, great news many,many congratulations..... i had blood test today ,but it wasn't conclusive !!!!!!!!!!!! ( see my other post ) so have to do another one on Monday..

but sooooooooooooooo pleased for you


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Fantastic News!! i am really pleased for you!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi guys
Started reading your posts Thurs and logged in loads of times today so that i could see what your results were - you certainly left me hanging on to find out!!!!
Congratulations to you tiadinky and rach (RACH are you also posting on the other ivf website as i recognise your 'cyber name' mine's different on here, but on the other one im 'wright') - Im so pleased for you as i know how much you were worrying.
Hope i'm not too far behind you girls.
Lots of love
Sparkles x x x x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Sparkle, yes thats right! oh i know who you are!...lol


----------



## pippatron (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I have not posted since my last ET failed, as selfish as it sounds i found it really difficult to visit the boards. I have been reading these posts as i have a very watery blood loss on day 13 following ET i am due to test tomorrow morning day 18, and day 15, 16 and today i have had a brownish pink discharge, with very mild twinges. I have found your posts reassuring, i was going to test today, but rang the clinic and they advised against it, they said ladies have tested a day early and had a BFN and yet have gone on to be pregnant.
My last ET wasa BFN, i had no pain and no discharge, lets hope this discharge is good news for us all,
Good luck all and fingers crossed.
xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

YIP-EEEEEEEEEE WELLDONE XXXXXXXXXXXX

SHYE XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,
This is my first post and I am so glad that I read your thread today.  I am on due to do my test on Wednesday and started with spotting last night and was devastated.
We had our first ICSI EC on Monday, 5th Feb and ET on Wednesday, 7th.  
I am praying that we will be as lucky as Tiandinky but also trying to remain focused.  It's so, so hard.  Well done Tiandinky!!!  I am so happy for you!!
All your posts are so encouraging and have lifted my spirits today, so thank you!!
I will let you know!
Love & hope,
R xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Excellent News   
Cat x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fantastic news Tiandinky.  Hopefully this will give reassurance to others that brown discharge is not always bad news.  Am so delighted for you.  Enjoy every moment


----------

